# Eco Cruze at the Dragstrip



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

Very nice! Tell that Camaro to suck it.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Deceiving numbers since there are 1300 ft in a 1/4 mile...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

You could always, just read the 1/8th mile time and judge from that- more 1/8th mile tracks anyway, lol. I really wanna take my tuned ECO out to Richmond when I get a chance...


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

whats deceiving about it? I stated it was a 1000' track, which is the biggest in arkansas that I know. 

1/8 mile to 1/4 mile calculators put 

10.66 at 16.62

and heres a video of me barely losing to a chevy truck and the next one is of me beating a old eclipse.. haha. I kind of felt bad for him, especially when I missed 3rd and still took the win.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Finally!!!! Thank you OP


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

That would most likely be high 15's at about 85MPH


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Not bad at all! However, it that eclipse had TC? it would've been close...


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Speaking of Eclipse... that thing was fast n furious


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Speaking of Eclipse... that thing was fast n furious


BBBWWWWWWAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH

2nd place.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

plowman33 said:


> BBBWWWWWWAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> 2nd place.


I did the same, lol. Oh, it was so cute with it's little paint job and coffee can...


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Just wait he gets tuned tonight and were taking it out for a spin.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Im thinking itll be equal to the 15s


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

I wouldn't exactly go around saying you kicked a Camaro's ass with that timeslip. I've lined the GTO up against some 1000+hp rides, who so happened to red light, but still beat me to the end of the track by multiple seconds. No way would I say that. It's a W, but you are still out there racing a Cruze.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I played with a chick in a modded S2000 on Woodward before I left for England. Two traffic lights in a row, twice to 60MPH I was ahead (she was catching up tho). Car was lowered, intake, exhaust, sticky tires... **** it was even caged. I am going with driver error on her behalf cause there is no chance in **** I should of pulled on her. Yes I heard the car hitting VTEC before you say she wasn't running the gears out... 

Than again it could be a testament to the torque band of this car.

Regardless this is the best fuel economy car I have come across


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

vtecpowa


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

limited360 said:


> I played with a chick in a modded S2000 on Woodward before I left for England. Two traffic lights in a row, twice to 60MPH I was ahead (she was catching up tho). Car was lowered, intake, exhaust, sticky tires... **** it was even caged. I am going with driver error on her behalf cause there is no chance in **** I should of pulled on her. Yes I heard the car hitting VTEC before you say she wasn't running the gears out...
> 
> Than again it could be a testament to the torque band of this car.
> 
> Regardless this is the best fuel economy car I have come across


Yeah stock S2Ks are hitting 13s. Im guessing it was an AP1 S2000. Those cars dont belong on the drag strip anyways. They should be on the track. Gotta love that TQ!


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks like you had a good time. Not too bad on the time either.

That eclipse would've won if it had a wing on it. All that noise and still going no where. That video reminds me of my first race against a college buddy of mine. He had a '00 Civic with every bolt on imaginable, some nice wheels, and a body kit. I had a stock '01 Neon with no mods. Smoked him like a pack of lights. It was pretty hilarious.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

haha.. yeah, it was all alot of fun and I got to raise awareness for tree hugging grocery getters. But THIS weekend should be even more fun as I got my trifecta tune last night. And the car is seriously night and day.. jekyll and hyde type stuff that makes 5th and 6th usable gears and all the other gears just a little more fun. Plus I got better MPG going home although in town it did fall off sharply cause I couldn't resist puttin my foot in it.



oshia86 said:


> I wouldn't exactly go around saying you kicked a Camaro's ass with that timeslip


oh no.. definitely not. I just said it was my favorite win of the night


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Just to give you a gauge against a car that went a true 1/4 mile, my old 97 Turbo mitsu eclise FWD went 14.45 on one of my runs.

60' was nearly the same. My 1000' was 12.21. I'd say you're mid to upper 15's.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

*My rear drag racing suspension mod*

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...od-rear-suspension-chevy-cruze.html#post39510


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

When you launch do you have traction control on or off? You will probably get a better launch with it off, a little tire slip is your friend.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

this car has horrible wheel hop on launch, I ran a handful of passes without T/C and I could never get it below 14's in the 1000'. Turn on T/C and it drops to consistent 13.8's.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

That's strange, normally it would be the opposite. I got my best results with T/C turned off. food for thought, thanks.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm hopeful that this little adjustment to the rear will let me turn it off. My best 60 ft was a 2.47 and i'd be jumping up and down if i could break down under 2.00 with this rearend mod, trifecta tune, no T/C. But i'm not holding my breath, i'm just gonna run the piss out of it and see how it goes


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

under 2 may be a little optimistic without good tires, but I'd expect to see .1 or .2 off what you have. The tune won't really help you much off the line and the increased boost may make traction worse. i think you will be pleased with the final result and MPH though, should see a good bump at the 1000' mark.


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> I'm hopeful that this little adjustment to the rear will let me turn it off. My best 60 ft was a 2.47 and i'd be jumping up and down if *i could break down under 2.00 with this rearend mod, trifecta tune, no T/C.* But i'm not holding my breath, i'm just gonna run the piss out of it and see how it goes


Seriously?!? Not trying to sound harsh here but let's be realistic. These are economy cars! Gaining a half second on a 60 footer is quite a task.


:xxrotflmao::xxrotflmao::xxrotflmao:


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Never hurts to be optimistic!


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

SRT8-to-Eco! said:


> Seriously?!? Not trying to sound harsh here but let's be realistic. These are economy cars! Gaining a half second on a 60 footer is quite a task.
> 
> 
> :xxrotflmao::xxrotflmao::xxrotflmao:


A 2.47 to a 2 second 60 foot on a car with close to 200 ftlbs of TQ takes just a set of tires and a good launch. The car is capable of hitting that easily. I'm only pushing 150WTQ and doing 2.0 60 foots on just tires.


edit: That's assuming he has trifecta for those numbers!


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> A 2.47 to a 2 second 60 foot on a car with close to 200 ftlbs of TQ takes just a set of tires and a good launch. The car is capable of hitting that easily. I'm only pushing 150WTQ and doing 2.0 60 foots on just tires.
> 
> 
> edit: That's assuming he has trifecta for those numbers!


Not claiming BS here, and would love to know these cars are capable and all, but ...... timeslips please


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Best time so far is 13.3.... And missed third gear. Car is also heat soaked. Will post video later. Beat a civic Si 05 hatch I think that's the year.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

And brakes before the finish


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Is this a 1/4 mi. run?


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol you and I both wish. 1/8. Cut a full second off his run from last time without the tune. I still think he can get it in the high 12. He just needs to stop braking before the finish  and not miss 3rd.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Last run 12.87!!!! With just a tune! And suspension mod lol.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

What kind of 60 ft times did you have?


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes I got it on video and there is a timeslip!


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

2.1 was his best. The 12.87 run was 2.2


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Last race of the night is against a rs camaro that he raced last time and beat off red light. He's been running 12.9 8 7 respectively. So its going to be a fun race.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

His car is heat soaked but ran a 13.10 on back to back run. Wish he could've pulled that 12.87 against the rs.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

SRT8-to-Eco! said:


> Not claiming BS here, and would love to know these cars are capable and all, but ...... timeslips please


Not in a Cruze. And there's no point in keeping time slips from 14.XX run =P But it was in my Si which has an LSD and I was launching at 4500RPM. My point was that a Trifecta tuned Cruze with a hard launch and sticky tires could easily hit 2 second 60 foot times. But back on topic can't wait to see what happened tonight and pics related!


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Not too bad. I only wish this were a 1/4 mile track.



Memphis said:


> Lol you and I both wish. 1/8. Cut a full second off his run from last time without the tune. I still think he can get it in the high 12. He just needs to stop braking before the finish  and not miss 3rd.


This is why most serios drag racers use automatics.  I'm thinking an auto Cruze with the same mods would win between the two just becasue the fact the manual trans wasn't designed for quick shifts.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

I think its 1/4 time when based off of the 12.87 would be a high 14.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Memphis said:


> I think its 1/4 time when based off of the 12.87 would be a high 14.


I would be surprised if it could run 15s.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

It will run high 14s under the right conditions


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

*Timeslips for tonight!!*

First off let me say that the suspension mod I posted worked fantastic. Did a couple passes before I installed the mod, and the trifecta tune helps, but only farther down the track as it just made the tires howl more off the line and ruins 60ft times. So once again I made a couple passes with T/C on and the ET's dropped a few tenths. 

Installed the mod for the rearend I built the other day, turned T/C off, and launched at 3k. Car fell on its face but at least the tires weren't howling... solution.. launch harder. 

Launched the next time at 3.8k-4k and it was a rocket, held it to about 5500-5800, second bogged down, but picked up quick. 

Only thing I can definitely say about the mod I built was that it made all the difference in the world, as it let me get that trifecta tunes power to the ground. Next time though, I will be strapping the ass down to the lower perches after I get the bolts in place. Only for the reason that I hated that I had to adjust them after every run. But other than that, they worked beautifully and all they did was scuff a little paint on the perches. 

Here is my best 60ft time of the night, its a tenth faster at 330 ft than my nights fastest time. But i missed third and just shut it down, no point in finishing since it was botched up pass.









Best pass of the night!! 









and here is a couple videos of some passes.






taking the win in the first round of Imports





Getting my arse handed to me in the finals of the Imports, but i got my best time of the night. Yes my buddy says 12.97, but it was 12.87





This is the second weekend I've squared off against this camaro, sadly I was suffering from heat soak something terrible due to running the finals just moments before.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

How did it ride on the track? It looks like there is still some pretty good suspension travel in one of the videos and some pogoing. I'd be interested to see how the car does with the bars in and the bars out on the same night since track prep and Temp can be HUGE. Def looks like it brought down your 60's but the videos without them look like a better launch overall. Tough call. Either way nice improvement.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

*sniff, sniff* I'm so proud!


----------



## thevoid (Aug 1, 2011)

For reference, a run i made in my stock gtp in the Florida heat:

60' --2.199
330' -6.248
1/8 - 9.648
MPH- 72.44
1000'-12.56
1/4 --15.021
MPH -91.38

Great results. Now we know the Cruze is about even with a 240hp 280tq W-body but gets twice the fuel mileage. With continued improvements at 60' (and no missed shifts ), we could possibly see it break into 14s


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Memphis said:


> I think its 1/4 time when based off of the 12.87 would be a high 14.


Based on old time slips of mine, i highly doubt it would break into the 14's with those 1000" times.

I have 6 time slips in front of me from back in 2001, when i had a Z24 on a 50 shot. It ran very consistent 14.6 @ 94mph with a 12.28X 1000" every time. With his time already over a half second slower at the 1000" mark i don't see it happening ...


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

thevoid said:


> For reference, a run i made in my stock gtp in the Florida heat:
> 
> 60' --2.199
> 330' -6.248
> ...


 I'd say low to Mid 15's would be an equivalent, don't know if it has the guts on the top end to make 14's without some more mods All this talk about drag racing is making me miss my old cars . right lane Trans Am, Left lane was my Legacy GT being driven by a friend


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> I'd say low to Mid 15's would be an equivalent, don't know if it has the guts on the top end to make 14's without some more mods All this talk about drag racing is making me miss my old cars . right lane Trans Am, Left lane was my Legacy GT being driven by a friend


 I beg to differ  Let me tell you why. Each run he made, he was actually gaining on people (RS, 350z) Thos cars run 14s in the quarter and he was pulling pretty hard on them at the end. Its got plenty of top end to make it happen. He would have been neck and neck with the Z if it were a quarter. Same with the RS.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Maybe not neck and neck with the Z. But he would have been on the bumper. These cars start gaining at the top end and I mean quick. Ill try and post my videos to show what I mean. I was further down the track.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

If you say so, I'll believe it when I see a 1/4 mile time slip. Unless the drivers were incompetent you are not going to beat a Camaro or a 350Z. I think it is a fabulous car, especially when you consider how tiny the engine is, but let's keep it realistic. The camaro is 1.5 seconds and 15MPH faster stock for stock in the 1/4 mile, the 350Z is even faster in the high 13's and about 104MPH. You are not gonna cover that kind of ground with a tune and 1 suspension mod, the place they are gonna wup you is on the top end with those much higher trap speeds.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

sorry memphis, I know it probably looked decent from the stands. But being as I was behind the wheel, I can tell you for a fact that those cars were really coming in to their power at the top end. 

That Camaro RS, I have no doubt with a nice cold IC and him running the consistent 12.7-12.9's that he was, it would be a crap shoot and I might get him at the 1000' but I can almost bet in the 1/4 his extra ummmphhh would take the day. 

That 350z.. oh **** no.. he pulled hard down the track from start to finish. The only place we were close was on 60' times. After that he just steadily pulled out on me. Time slips show that... gap keeps getting bigger at every stage. I don't see a Cruze every beating a 350z with just bolt ons, unless the 350 driver was asleep.. or stupid.. or dead. Pretty sure I could beat a dead guy. Unless he died with the gas pedal all the way to the floor then i'd be screwed.

I started out running this car for fun, because no one else had posted any times. I've got a few more things i'm going to do just cause I want it to breath a little better, and then i'll take it back for another night of passes. 

Then i'm leaving it alone.. i'm not trying to build a drag car, thats for certain. Just want to see what I can get out of this with no major mods except some bolt ons.  



NBrehm said:


> How did it ride on the track? It looks like there is still some pretty good suspension travel in one of the videos and some pogoing. I'd be interested to see how the car does with the bars in and the bars out on the same night since track prep and Temp can be HUGE. Def looks like it brought down your 60's but the videos without them look like a better launch overall. Tough call. Either way nice improvement.


that pogo action against the silverado was without the rear bar mod. All the other runs were with it. 










and another run without the rear bar mod.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool, thanks for the extra info, looks like it worked better than I thought it would, did you do a T/C off with the bars run?


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

I wish I was further down the track on this one but its the best I can show. If you watch the video you will see forwards the end him catching up REALLY QUICK.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6jVyONRDew&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Travel that video doesn't lie. You were gaining at the end.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

have to admit that was a much better angle and it looked like Lilly was holding her own. Its a tough call, i'd need to go back and look at my best timeslip and compare it to all the runs i've made against him then take a guess. But it'd be close.



NBrehm said:


> Cool, thanks for the extra info, looks like it worked better than I thought it would, did you do a T/C off with the bars run?


after I put in the bars, all passes were T/C OFF. My first pass with them I launched at 3k and the car fell completely on its face, it just had so much bite it was insane and it bogged. That was the run against the Honda Civic Si, for a 13.5, and the air pressure had been reduced to 20 psi.

So the next pass was about 30 mins later, memphis and my buddy adam were religiously spraying down that IC (btw, thank you memphis). It was a T/C OFF, 4k launch, and I really felt like the air pressure needed to come back up so we bumped it up about 5 lbs. This was the 60 ft @ 2.13 missed 3rd gear pass. Had wonderful potential.. i just screwed it up.

The final was right at an hour later, the IC was definitely cooled off, and I just rinse and repeated the previous run without the missed shift for that 12.87 Only thing that could have made it better is if I could have picked up that tenth I lost on the 60ft times.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I still doubt it would do a 14. You're talking about stock Mustang GT times.

I wouldn't be happier if these little cars could do it, but highly unlikely. I would be surprised if it ran a 15.5 with tune, intake, suspension mode and some slicks.

I say you find a 1/4 mile track and hit it up.


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

Crewz said:


> I still doubt it would do a 14. You're talking about stock Mustang GT times.
> 
> I wouldn't be happier if these little cars could do it, but highly unlikely. I would be surprised if it ran a 15.5 with tune, intake, suspension mode and some slicks.
> 
> I say you find a 1/4 mile track and hit it up.


X2!!!!!! :eusa_clap:

Love all the bench racing and all, but facts are facts. Coming out of a 12 second daily driver to my Cruze Eco was a huge leap for me, but I accept that its an economy car that has a bit of a fun factor to zip around with. I'd be elated with low 15's or better but I also know that isn't happening without mods and $. Tunes are good, but limited.

I'm guessing the folks that are more optimistic on what these cars can do are a bit less experienced with track data. Not meant to be a slam by any means so please don't take offense. 

Trust me, I'd love to be proven wrong with a Cruze time slip showing a 1.9x 60'; a 9.5 or better 1/8; and a 14.9 or better 1/4.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Crewz said:


> I still doubt it would do a 14. You're talking about stock Mustang GT times.
> 
> I wouldn't be happier if these little cars could do it, but highly unlikely. I would be surprised if it ran a 15.5 with tune, intake, suspension mode and some slicks.
> 
> I say you find a 1/4 mile track and hit it up.


I've seen a stock Mustang(4.6) run 13.2's all day......






on slicks =P If he gets his 60 down he can hit a high 14 with Trifecta (I still believe!) Call me positive suzy on this. (EDIT) Remember there is always the exception out there of what a car can really do with the right driver. If my car stock can hit high 13's with really good drivers and street tires then it's always possible. But I can agree that those numbers wont be the norm.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

His consistent runs this time out were still 7 tenths faster than the last time he ran without the tune.

The Eco runs a 16 flat on the quarter. Take 7 tenths off that run and its pretty **** close. I put money that this car will run lower than a 15 with an exhaust and cai.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

I will tell you that the track was very slick. There was water seeping through the cracks and also it was pretty hot and humid out there as well. 

I know your not trying to bash bud. Its hard to take someone seriously who you THINK hasnt been on a track all that much. 

BUT! I grew up on dirt tracks, drag tracks, and paved tracks. My whole family races. Ivce got three older brothers that are in their late 30s early 40s and have been racing since before they were able to drive  Lol, my brother Mark's son Garrett could drive a stick shift by the time he was 5. Not lying. We let him across the street at an abandooned paint shop do donuts and crap in a beat up 240sx. Kids awesome!


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> If you say so, I'll believe it when I see a 1/4 mile time slip. Unless the drivers were incompetent you are not going to beat a Camaro or a 350Z. I think it is a fabulous car, especially when you consider how tiny the engine is, but let's keep it realistic. The camaro is 1.5 seconds and 15MPH faster stock for stock in the 1/4 mile, the 350Z is even faster in the high 13's and about 104MPH. You are not gonna cover that kind of ground with a tune and 1 suspension mod, the place they are gonna wup you is on the top end with those much higher trap speeds.


Look the kid driving the rs didn't want to mess anything up on his car. Also didn't want to ruin his tires whiz is why he never burned out before the start. I guess I shouldve said this particular rs. You get what I'm saying?


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> I've seen a stock Mustang(4.6) run 13.2's all day......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's true. Mustangs will run better than 14s, but I was being modest.

So you're telling me an ECO can run as fast as this '05 Cobalt SS? 






Granted, with a tune, the torque is about the same, but horsepower is not. Torque will get you off the line, but it's hp that wins in the end. Even with exhaust and intake I don't think this car would get into the 14s. I would say 15.2 - 15.5. And that's not even that bad, really.

Want to put money into a pot PayPal account. It could be a reliable moderator on this board. Closest numbers wins the pot.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Memphis said:


> Look the kid driving the rs didn't want to mess anything up on his car. Also didn't want to ruin his tires whiz is why he never burned out before the start. I guess I shouldve said this particular rs. You get what I'm saying?


Gotcha, and burning out on street tires makes traction worse as they do not get stickier with heat but tend to get greasy.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Crewz said:


> That's true. Mustangs will run better than 14s, but I was being modest.
> 
> So you're telling me an ECO can run as fast as this '05 Cobalt SS?
> 
> ...


Didn't see the video but assuming it's a 14.XX run then YES! My main point though was the edit part about there being exceptions. I'm gonna save this page and even if it takes 10 years I'll be back to post it! Heck The 1.8L Toyota Celicas are just now breaking 200WHP n/a and it took a decade lol. I should also add that when I'm talking about the eco i'm thinking bolt ons only plus a retune in engine mods. It may not happen soon or even next year but I gotta hunch. :tongue:




NBrehm said:


> Gotcha, and burning out on street tires makes traction worse as they do not get stickier with heat but tend to get greasy.


^ THIS!! I always wanna face palm when I see a burn out on street tires at the track. I just get the dust and debris off because the shut down at my track is horrible and really dirty.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Didn't see the video but assuming it's a 14.XX run then YES! My main point though was the edit part about there being exceptions. I'm gonna save this page and even if it takes 10 years I'll be back to post it! Heck The 1.8L Toyota Celicas are just now breaking 200WHP n/a and it took a decade lol. I should also add that when I'm talking about the eco i'm thinking bolt ons only plus a retune in engine mods. It may not happen soon or even next year but I gotta hunch. :tongue:


Take a look at the video when you get the chance. It's a SS / SC. It has an intake and some other mod. Didn't quite catch what it said.

It was running consistent 14.8 - 14.9. I believe it was a girl driving, not that girls can't drive.

Although I have my doubts, I would love to see a Cruze with a few bolt ons make those kind of runs. It would make me very happy knowing a DD car I own , even though it's not an ECO and it's an auto, could run close to those times with a few upgrades. Even a 15.2 would make me happy.

I'm patiently waiting for someone with a tune to gets some 1/4 mile slips.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

A cobalt ss supercharged witha good driver will run better than that. Car N Driver has it down as a 14.2 and my friend Jimmy ran 13.9. No mods. 

Ill put money in a paypal pot. Those numbers I just gave you on the SS Supercharged show there is still a really good possibility.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm in, I'd throw down a 20 spot. I think that last 320 feet is where the lack of HP will really start showing up, trap speeds don't lie and you are not picking up 7-10MPH in the last 320 feet. I do think, realisticaly, that a VERY high 14 could be possible with better tires and I'd glady lose the $20 to see it happen


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Memphis said:


> A cobalt ss supercharged witha good driver will run better than that. Car N Driver has it down as a 14.2 and my friend Jimmy ran 13.9. No mods.
> 
> Ill put money in a paypal pot. Those numbers I just gave you on the SS Supercharged show there is still a really good possibility.





NBrehm said:


> I'm in, I'd throw down a 20 spot. I think that last 320 feet is where the lack of HP will really start showing up, trap speeds don't lie and you are not picking up 7-10MPH in the last 320 feet. I do think, realisticaly, that a VERY high 14 could be possible with better tires and I'd glady lose the $20 to see it happen



Well, when the time comes that someone goes to the track, let me know. I'm in. We'll get a game of "Cruze Pass Time" going. Anyone you recommend that's reliable to hold the pot?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

lol, def not me, I spend money like a retard


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

just so all ya'll thinking about putting some coin on this , the closest 1/4 mile track to me is in tulsa, oklahoma. BUT my children also live in tulsa so i go there quite frequently. 

I have no intentions of making anymore passes till after I'm done with my intake/exhaust mods because It won't tell me anything new.

Also I'm ordering the tubing, naca duct, mandrel bends, intercooler, muffler, couplers and the K&N for my custom airbox next monday. Then I'll start fabing everything up later next week or right about the 1st on my custom intake/exhaust. Depends on when it all comes in and how exceptionally lazy i feel 

After i get it all put back together I'll take a weekend and go up to tulsa and spend it there with my kids instead of here in arkansas. I'll take it out and do some passes then. If it doesn't break down into the 14's... well.. then i'll just have to get crazy


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

No no before this gets to far OT and outa hand. Lets not use the forums as a venue for gambling. Gentlemen's bets are as far as we will go here.


Back on topic!

I really think the Cruze can get dialed in to the times are are discussing. But it'll take a fellow member doing it for us to really know!


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol sorry man


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> I really think the Cruze can get dialed in to the times are are discussing. But it'll take a fellow member doing it for us to really know!


I think it may be possible, but it is going to be in the 60ft time and not at the top end


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> No no before this gets to far OT and outa hand. Lets not use the forums as a venue for gambling. Gentlemen's bets are as far as we will go here.
> 
> 
> Back on topic!
> ...



Bragging rights it is.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> just so all ya'll thinking about putting some coin on this , the closest 1/4 mile track to me is in tulsa, oklahoma. BUT my children also live in tulsa so i go there quite frequently.
> 
> I have no intentions of making anymore passes till after I'm done with my intake/exhaust mods because It won't tell me anything new.
> 
> ...



Keep us posted on when this might go down. :goodjob:


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> I'm in, I'd throw down a 20 spot. I think that last 320 feet is where the lack of HP will really start showing up, trap speeds don't lie and you are not picking up 7-10MPH in the last 320 feet. I do think, realisticaly, that a VERY high 14 could be possible with better tires and I'd glady lose the $20 to see it happen


I am going to be taking your side on this debate. I dont believe this Cruze can pull on a Z or RS Camaro. When I have the pedal down, it seems good on turbo spool but I can actually feel when the power starts to fade up top. 
I will however give it credit to say it does run quicker than a 138-hp (crank) should be running!!


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

Crewz said:


> Keep us posted on when this might go down. :goodjob:


I'll be posting up my custom fabs after they are finished in their own threads and then referencing them back to here like I did the suspension mod. Should be some fun discussions.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

*October 22nd trip to the track results*

i was specifically asked to update this with what i learned last night, and while at first i didn't really want to. I felt that this is a learning lesson and had valuable information and while it didn't produce a 14 second equivilent pass, it did give me good information.

So with that said... Good ET's need good launches, and even with my rear end mod, a little lower air pressure and varying the RPM's at different levels. A good launch was not in the stars last night. 

I did learn some interesting things, so the trip was not an entire waste. Some of this I already knew and expected, but to what degree it would affect my times was undetermined till i made the passes.

3k launches was just sad, car bogs hard off the line and just never recovers from it.

4k launch, which was my previous launch point, was in that area that with the freed up engine power made the tires howl bark and jump up and down, then as soon as it bit it bogged down and fell on its face. This is kind of what i expected from it at 4k since it didn't have the extra 15 lbs of clutch assembly to help get the car off the line.

5k launch, tire just spins through 1st and finally bites right before its time to shift. No point in back pedaling it was a worthless pass once the tire broke loose, just stayed in it and rode it till the end. This is the slip shown below. The 60ft times are only 5 hundredths off my best previous, but spinning your way through over 1/3 of the 60ft box isn't good for ET's. 

The really interesting part though is in the trap speeds. At 1/8th mile i'm down by .16 MPH from my previous best before the clutch swap. But over the next 340 ft the car really comes alive and accelerated hard to finish with a trap speed of 2.59 MPH higher and a total difference from the 1/8th of 2.75 MPH. Wow!! 

Next things on the list becomes obvious, a set of drag slicks and a LSD. Thank goodness the differential is SOOOOooo freaking easy to swap in this car. Nooo transmission pulling, just unbolt it and swap in the new one.

Previous best









Last nights tire howling pass









My tire howling escapade with a nice bark of the tires in 2nd and 3rd at mid track.





Current mods
Trifecta perfomance tune
clutchmasters stage 6, 7.25" twin disc.
PL filled engine/transmission mounts
rear suspension mod for the strip
25 lbs in front tires
93 E0 Fuel


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Try rolling into a little, ride the clutch just a bit instead of dumping it. I think that may be the way to go with such a small engine


----------



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

if you guys are wondering what an eco cruze can run in the 1/4, its a 16.1. i went to milan yesterday and ran 6 passes, and that was my best time. i have a K&N CAI and thats the only mod. i did beat an svt counter, grand prx, and a v6 ranger


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

PL in the mounts? Explain please?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Polyurethane.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Oh, ok. Just didn't recognize the abbreviation.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> Try rolling into a little, ride the clutch just a bit instead of dumping it. I think that may be the way to go with such a small engine


i'll give it a try next time  




blackeco said:


> if you guys are wondering what an eco cruze can run in the 1/4, its a 16.1. i went to milan yesterday and ran 6 passes, and that was my best time. i have a K&N CAI and thats the only mod. i did beat an svt counter, grand prx, and a v6 ranger


thanks blackeco, but we pretty well got what a stock eco can run down. 16.1 is about right. Currently my car is in the 15.2-15.3 range.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

blackeco said:


> if you guys are wondering what an eco cruze can run in the 1/4, its a 16.1. i went to milan yesterday and ran 6 passes, and that was my best time. i have a K&N CAI and thats the only mod. i did beat an svt counter, grand prx, and a v6 ranger


I wanted to go to Milan to run my car, but I am past what the clutch can hold when you beat on it


----------



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

really 15.3 range? thats impressive, what is done to it?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Look up^



blackeco said:


> really 15.3 range? thats impressive, what is done to it?





TravsCruze said:


> Current mods
> Trifecta perfomance tune
> clutchmasters stage 6, 7.25" twin disc.
> PL filled engine/transmission mounts
> ...


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> Try rolling into a little, ride the clutch just a bit instead of dumping it. I think that may be the way to go with such a small engine


That's what I've found works best for me on the street in this car, although its untuned with a stock clutch and flywheel. Launching between 3000-3500 and riding the clutch out to 4000 is a happy medium between bogging down and uncontrollable tire spin. 



blackeco said:


> really 15.3 range? thats impressive, what is done to it?


Try looking at his sig....


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> That's what I've found works best for me on the street in this car, although its untuned with a stock clutch and flywheel. Launching between 3000-3500 and riding the clutch out to 4000 is a happy medium between bogging down and uncontrollable tire spin.
> .


That would be perfect territory for me to make the clutch slip in 2nd and 3rd gear than too... not intentionally tho


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

limited360 said:


> That would be perfect territory for me to make the clutch slip in 2nd and 3rd gear than too... not intentionally tho


 A slipping clutch just drives me insane. Just the couple weeks mine was slipping it just put a huge freaking frown on my face every time i crawled behind the wheel. 

And I hate to say this, but i think i'm done modifying Lilly for this year. I was sitting here thinking about that LSD, slicks, and all the associated costs, then I remembered.. thanksgiving in nov, GF's b-day and christmas in dec, new years and both my kids b-days in jan, trip to south africa in feb. And somewhere in the middle of all that i'm suppose to be tryin to buy a house. So by the time i get back to swapping out the parts i want to swap, it will most certainly be spring. 

Of course if i do happen to set enough aside to get that LSD ordered from quaife. i'll post up the swap


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Slicks will probably be too much tire for this car, i'd lean toward drag radials and slightly wider tire.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

NBrehm said:


> Slicks will probably be too much tire for this car, i'd lean toward drag radials and slightly wider tire.


This drag radials or even just a good set of summer tires will be plenty good for the times everyone is trying to hit. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I just wonder how much abuse those trannies can truly handle with mods and slicks, even drag radials. I understand they're rated for a more powerful engine, but still...


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

Crewz said:


> I just wonder how much abuse those trannies can truly handle with mods and slicks, even drag radials. I understand they're rated for a more powerful engine, but still...


/evil grin... sounds like a fun experiment.. destructive testing!!


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Autozone axle shafts have a lifetime warranty.... Just sayin


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Aeroscout977 said:


> Autozone axle shafts have a lifetime warranty.... Just sayin
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Word, homie! Lol


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

thats like your 3rd axle this month?!?! /shrugs and rolls eyes.. no clue..


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Maybe it's defective? Better trade up for the next higher brand...


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

since we started this little slick vs drag radial thought process i've been doing a bunch of reading over the subject today. And from what i've been reading DR's and breakage seem to go hand in hand. Not having much if any wrinkle and a straight hook would/could/will have some seriously negative impacts Lillys delicates. i like the idea of a dedicated set of tires, that wrinkle, and absorb some of the shock of the 5k+ launches. Ive also read quite a bit that slicks are considerably more consistent than radials. And since all my racing experience is in chasing my tail in a dirt track car, this new ground to me. 

feed back.. input.. thoughts.. as this sounds like fun topic to talk about.


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

i think miss Lilly needs an lsd....i almost said dsl..lol


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

A&J Cruzin said:


> i think miss Lilly needs an lsd....i almost said dsl..lol


i had an email out to a quaife dealer down in dallas who just wrote me back a few hours ago.. here was their response.

"_The QDF25B is $ 1075 each.

It is a special order parts and itll take about 2-3 weeks to receive from UK. The last time we order this (2 months ago) it took about 2 weeks to arrive.

Thanks again_"

so someone out there in cruze land has a LSD in their car.. they must not be on this forum or they'd blabbed their mouth about it.


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

they are keeping things a secret huh?...too bad the cruze isnt rear wheeel drive...ive had people say it looks like the is 250..or a 3 series...and i kinda laughed..and said..well..till u see the bow tie..


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

LSD is a must in my opinion. And I'm not just talking track performance. My G6 GTP has no LSD and is a complete PITA especially during the winter season. My Civic which had older wider tires could handle better just because of the LSD. I still don't know why the GTP didn't come standard with an LSD.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Id go with the LSD next as well Trav. Plus... I might be able to get you a good deal on a set of tires  I gots some connections.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Aeroscout977 said:


> LSD is a must in my opinion. And I'm not just talking track performance. My G6 GTP has no LSD and is a complete PITA especially during the winter season. My Civic which had older wider tires could handle better just because of the LSD. I still don't know why the GTP didn't come standard with an LSD.


Actually the open diff isn't that bad for straight line traction, it will power both front wheels until one starts to slip more than the other which isn't going to be a big issue on a prepped surface with both wheels pointed straight. The main benefits of a limited slip diff are mainly realized on road coarse or auto x racing while powering out of corners when the tires have vastly different loads on them.

Some decent performance tires (anything but the stock all-seasons lol) and a good flowing downpipe would probably really wake this car up at the track.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah that's why I said track. I usually say strip if I'm talking drag strip


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

But this thread is about drag racing, in case you missed that part. ;-)


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah I usually miss most parts of importance so bare with me lol. Sometimes I can be the broken pencil.....





Just don't have the point. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

The danger you face with slicks is even though they have wrinkle walls they are a VERY diifferent, very sticky compound. When you drag race you do want a little bit of tire slip and with such low HP unless you went very narrow or very high pressures there is a good chance you won't be able to get the slick moving correctly. Best case the car bogs down or stalls, worst you start breaking stuff in the drivetrain. Slicks also create more rolling resistance on the track surface which is good with big HP cars, keeps you planted, all it will do is slow you down here since there is little chance of losing traction once you are moving. A good sticky summer tire or a mild DR (like a Nitto 555R) will probably be your overall best bet. Fine tune them with air pressure changes and you should be good to go. Just keep in mind a standard summer tire is not designed to run really low PSI and deflating it can damage it. Most DR's are safe down to 18PSI


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

sounds like something that will have to be played with to find what works for such a low torque/hp setup.

oh joy oh joy.. haha


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah I'd just mess around, but the stock tires are def a fail for drag racing.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> Yeah I'd just mess around, but the stock tires are def a fail for drag racing.


EPIC fail for anything than cruising down the highway at 65mph in the dry! I can't even do 60mph around a gentle entrance ramp without stability control coming on... :angry:


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

limited360 said:


> EPIC fail for anything than cruising down the highway at 65mph in the dry! I can't even do 60mph around a gentle entrance ramp without stability control coming on... :angry:


LOL, well we finally agree on something . Although i am sure GM had no desire for performance tires on this car, but it is def annoying to have such a competent chassis and not be able to use it to it's full extent.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

oh yeah, these tires are just absolutely terrible for what i've been asking them to do. And they are on the short list for being replaced due to them being so hard and spinning at the drop of a hat since the clutch replacement. Roll into the throttle a little to hard and poof.. wheel spin. 

i figured i might as well replace them when i get paid again, and sell these since they only have a few thousand miles on them. No sense in spinning them off when someone else could get some use out of them.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Drag racing is back!!! All the tracks are opening! Now is the time to go while the weather is still cool!

My best time from last night is posted in my sig. Looking at travs times its pretty much the same! 

My notes:
I don't know how Trav was lauching 4K.. The Cruze held 2,500 RPMS for me and launched pretty comfortably with T/C off. The main enemy I kept getting was around 78 mph at the end of the strip.. the Automatic transmission shifted into 6th gear.. costing me some time -_-. The Cruze can hold its own from a dig against most things it just doesn't have the top end power. The tune helps with this a bit. My guess is intelliboost should push us into the ~15.5 range with a few extra psi of boost. I have no mods other than the tune.

Also, for shits and gigs, I beat an Acura RSX if that means anything. Got him by a tenth at the end. I tried to race a knucklehead in a Civic Si who was running 15.2s but he wouldn't race anyone else but his buddy.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ouch 15.2 in an Si is half a second off stock times


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Drag racing is back!!! All the tracks are opening! Now is the time to go while the weather is still cool!
> 
> My best time from last night is posted in my sig. Looking at travs times its pretty much the same!
> 
> ...


+1 for the 6MT... I'm in 3rd and thinking of hitting 4th soon at 78mph...


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

limited360 said:


> +1 for the 6MT... I'm in 3rd and thinking of hitting 4th soon at 78mph...


-1 for the MT, its no faster either way -_-


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

1320 feet in a quarter mile, in my younger days, was a big deal, we found an isolated road to find out which guy had the fastest car and marked it off.

Have to try that with my 2LT to learn what my times will be when shifting my six speed when that green light on the dash tells me to. Have an idea, may be half a day. 

Note the speedometer tops off at 140 mph. Anybody try that yet? Supra only goes to 150 mph, according to Car and Driver, hits 167 mph, according to Toyota, governed at that speed. According to some, that governor can be disabled, but not wise, can go airborne. Can tell you, it does get 30 mpg with the cruise set at 55 mph and boring to drive it that slow.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

This will be the first mt car that won't hit the strip  
Have other motorsports plans.

h3llion


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Got caught up in that as a teenager using my daily transportation and wrecking it with hopes of winning a two buck plastic trophy. One thing you find, is somebody with a heck of a lot more money in their pockets that you have. And if you really want to please the crowd, blow your engine, better yet, flip over and get severely injured or killed.

Not really proving anything, at one time racing in this country was extremely important to develop better reliability, engine improvements, and safety in our vehicles. Today with so many rules and regulations, can be disqualified for using an unspecified spark plug. 

Not really making history at the drag strips or any other kind of racing, just wrecking your vehicle. Making the oil companies, your credit card, and your new car dealer happy. On the road with tons of Homeland Security cops all over the place, making them happy too with outrageous fines. Well, the fines aren't bad, its that court cost that is the real killer, then your insurance company has good reason to skyrocket your rates.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

nickd... sshhhhhh... your harshing my drag racing mellowww. 

and Erik, the 4k launch was a necessity at the time with the OEM flywheel to get the car off the line, the car would bog hard if you didn't. You being in an auto... soooooo completely different. 

Ya'll have fun, i'll leaving for africa tomorrow and will be back april 4th. I'll chat with ya'll then.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Have fun Trav, be safe! Hopefully I can get some kind of driving in now that I'm back from the west coast...


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> -1 for the MT, its no faster either way -_-



Time to shift 1->2->3->4->5->6 (heard a rumor someone hit 6th in the quarter mile) in the 1/4 mile adds up. 

Time to shift 1->2->3 seems like it will save time, plus there is no advantage to banging through the gears, ride the constant torque out and let it just move...


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

does anyone know if vince can disable the top end limiter... think she hits 113 or so b4 the cut out.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

The ECM _limits_ *1st gear *to 6,100 rpm, all others at 6,500 rpm.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

20126spdRS said:


> does anyone know if vince can disable the top end limiter... think she hits 113 or so b4 the cut out.


the limit isn't there anymore, or if it is, its high enough i haven't seen it.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

mmm home from africa... if i had been there much longer i would have melted from the heat.

here is a little drag racing story to go along with my trip. In abuja its common that there is illegal street racing, we rolled up on a location where some was happening (right next to the mall we were headed to), and right as we got out of the taxi the police were swarming in on the crowds, guns started going off... we RAN into the mall. There ya go.. my african drag racing experience.


----------



## turbobob_01 (Mar 20, 2013)

Went to Onondaga Michigan 10-5-13 with my 2011 Cruze turbo automatic. Had a blast and entered a bracket race. Made it to final round of elimination and red lighted.
Best time of the day on 1/8th mile track was 10.708 at 64.94 mph. Only mod is a shortened wastegate rod which goes against everything you can read here.
This mod works fine for me for 10,000+ miles of driving and gained me .5 sec at the track. Max. boost is around 19 psi. compared to 16 psi stock, per my installed dash gauge.
No other engine mods are planned for me, just an old guy out having fun.


----------

